# Revo Stage 2



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a feeling that ill have to got REVO stage 2 on my FWD 180 TT. 
They are claiming that with all recommended upgrades ill be at 240 hp, is it true?? 
So im wondering how much will my 0-60 time be?


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

1. Not really 
2. 6.x 
:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Unitronic is better:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

i bet it costs 2x more too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> i bet it costs 2x more too


 Stage 2 was $500 for me and its $50 off right now I think


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

oh so if its 450 then its the same as revo


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> oh so if its 450 then its the same as revo


 Yeah but I'm not sure how long that sale is on for. And prices vary between people so I would look into it soon.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah but I'm not sure how long that sale is on for. And prices vary between people so I would look into it soon.


 The sale ended on the 15th I think because I'm going with uni know and I was talking with race line and it was a holiday special


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> I have a feeling that ill have to got REVO stage 2 on my FWD 180 TT.
> They are claiming that with all recommended upgrades ill be at 240 hp, is it true??
> So im wondering how much will my 0-60 time be?


 I had revo stage 2 with my ko4 it was good no problems I don't know about 240 hp but with revo stage 3 and gt2871r eliminator on a quttro I made 290awhp I know not good but hay you Learn from your mess ups and I cost more to


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

OP its too bad you arent in PA. My buddy is a dealer and is doing $50 off flashes at the winter gtg at his shop on the 12th


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Hey guys just found this post.

Early narrowband 180s will see about 195-205 for stage 1 applications plus 15-20hp depending on fuel for stage 2 applications.

Later wideband 180s will see about 200-210 for stage 1 plus again 15-20hp depending on fuel for stage 2 applications.

Note when we (or anyone else) makes claims regarding stage 2 gains this is software AND hardware combined. This is not 20 from a tune and the 20 your hardware manufacture claimed. The company making the hardware had to test it with software to get their claimed power and we had to test the software with the hardware to get our claimed power gains. You would get 15-20hp with stage 2 combined hardware and software not 40


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys just found this post.
> 
> Early narrowband 180s will see about 195-205 for stage 1 applications plus 15-20hp depending on fuel for stage 2 applications.
> 
> ...


What's up with the big turbo software I know some things in the works for the gt30r come on tell us your secrets we won't tell promise


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> What's up with the big turbo software I know some things in the works for the gt30r come on tell us your secrets we won't tell promise



There is currently only or offerings for the GT28 series turbos at this time there is nothing planned for anything larger. We talk about doing it from time to time but currently it is not even remotely a priority.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just don't understand i mean how hard would it be to make like a 630 file you have the 550 that's what I run but if you were to make a 630 think of the sales and when people talk about bt software it won't be which ones better unitronics or eurodyn and revo been around longer then unitronics and i'm guessing on this but sales in Europe are probley better than uni when my car was under the revo. Tent at water fest not this year last their was someone under the tent running 630 with stage 3 and a other car had 630 with uni that was going to have a modify stage 3 put in that weekend


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> I just don't understand i mean how hard would it be to make like a 630 file



How hard? well it would be starting 100% from scratch just like if we used 551cc injectors.

Injector changes are HUGE work especially on older cars where variances in 02 sensors, MAFs, small leaks, carbon build up etc can cause differences enough that going from one car to the next can be as big as one runs one doesn't.

Yes we 100% understand there is a market for other software for different turbos and injectors but we are the LARGEST VW/Audi tuner in the world covering more applications in more countries then anyone else. Selling 10K stage 1 flashes for 499 keeps the lights on, selling 100 stage 3 flashes for 699 doesn't unfortunately.

There are other options as you mentioned and they have great products, no one here is telling you not to use them if they offer what you want.

Another big issue is (and I'll be 100% honest) completely idiotic customers who want to just slap whatever their friend thinks will work on their car and usually in the cheapest way possible. I field calls all day long from people who don't even know what turbo they have on their car. "its a t3/t4"ok what are the specs because there are HUNDREDS of combinations. Currently by limiting our hardware and tuning to a select few turbos and one set of injectors we can manage expectations better as well as streamline our support. No one complains that APR won't build them a 630cc file for some random ebay turbo and we are significantly larger with a lot less time for special projects.

We sell our stage 3 software all day everyday with no problems. Some want bigger yes, in reality most don't, hell people are scared of stage 1 tunes...


----------

